# Chapterhousestudios.com - MKI Shoulder pad, new conversion kits for Space Marines



## chapterhousestudios (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello 40k lovers,

We just started advertising with this cool site so I thought I would show some of our kits and let you comment on them (please no IP comments, feel free to PM us, it gets rather heated and noone should worry about that but us and GW).

We go through great pains to create from scratch by hand and 3D rendering tons of cool parts that will fit the GW models. You will not see copies of GW owned Icons though arrows and historical icons are free game (as are generics).

We recently had the Molds done and the pads and resin kits look great! 

We now have 1-10 Roman Numbered Squad Pads for Assault Tactical and 
Devestator marines.










MK 1 Thunder armor pad is brand new. As well as some smooth no detail or rimmed shoulder pads. 










Oh yeah, we have 2 new Rhino armor kits (one armored in heresy style and one Salamander type) and the much needed Salamander Land Raider conversion kit! 



























We will be working on much more pre-heresy bits. We already have designed a conversion kit that turns a MK II rhino to a MKI (grills, doors, fronts). We are going to work on some torso fronts, helmets, legs and more shoulder pads as well. Oh yeah my favorite, Pre-Heresy Terminator Shoulder Pads.

We have a number of shoulder pads already designed:
A couple of Salamander - Dragon heads
Iron Snake - snake
Soul Drinker - chalice
Deathwatch - runes
Star Fox - Luna Wolves
Celestial Lions - Lions Rampant
Griffins - Howling Griffins
Studded Skulls
Flaming Skulls
Studded Shields

Salamander Rhino Conversion kits
Salamander Droppod Door Armor

Working on many Wolf "Space Wolf" bits which will include rhino conversion kits and droppod conversion kits.

Also we are starting work on some Heresy Jetpacks.

Check out the news! 

http://chapterhousestudios.com/webshop/news/17-lr-release 

Thanks 
Nick - [email protected]


----------



## halgruman (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow, I like the look of those thunder pads.:good:


----------



## chapterhousestudios (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks, they will look 100% better once our painter gets done with them, thats a "off the master-mold prototype photo with no cleaning" shot.


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

hmmm... Da tunda 'ammer looks pokey boss, what if da back pod 'its us in da eye!
Wai' a tick!
I'll call it da eye pod!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I have to say that Terminator Librarian is probably one of the best I have ever seen...Look forward to seeing more of the work soon!


----------



## chapterhousestudios (Jun 24, 2009)

That one actually belongs to our sculptor, mine is below.

I went for a different shield placement as well as magnetizing it.


----------



## halgruman (Jun 11, 2009)

Sargeant to Librarian " excuse me sir but your wrist appears somewhat disjointed"


----------



## chapterhousestudios (Jun 24, 2009)

Well they could not very well call him "sister" librarian..


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Well if the space wolves bits are as good as the salamander stuff then I will be ordering several of the rhinos and some drop pod stuff.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

chapterhousestudios said:


> Well they could not very well call him "sister" librarian..


I Lawled. Nice stuff though man, any alpha legion kicking around?


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

When is someone going to do Raven Guard stuff?


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

make a mk3 conversion kit


----------



## chapterhousestudios (Jun 24, 2009)

morfangdakka said:


> Well if the space wolves bits are as good as the salamander stuff then I will be ordering several of the rhinos and some drop pod stuff.


If you look at the Rhino Armored set, that will be the style and canvass for the spacewolf rhino. That same style is applied to the Droppod Armor.



Witch King of Angmar said:


> I Lawled. Nice stuff though man, any alpha legion kicking around?


Well, alpha is basically hydra, so the Salamanders seems to be working well as Alpha Legion.


----------



## chapterhousestudios (Jun 24, 2009)

darktide said:


> When is someone going to do Raven Guard stuff?


Rumor has is the next Imperial Armor Forge World book will star the Raven Guard, so likely the guard will be getting some cool Forgeworld bits soon. I wouldnt want to sink alot of time and resources into something that GW will be doing officially soon.



smfanboy said:


> make a mk3 conversion kit


Whats MK3 look like?

Nick


----------



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

Any idea when the wolf ones will be done??

All of it is awesome!


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

These guys make very good products. Fast shipping. I recommend them. :good:


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks great makes me almost want to start a sally's army so I can use some of this stuff.
Will keep checking the updates incase you do any Blood angels or flesh tearers stuff.


----------



## chapterhousestudios (Jun 24, 2009)

Commander_Culln said:


> Any idea when the wolf ones will be done??
> 
> All of it is awesome!


Most likely in 1-2 months time most of the work is already done, just need to clean it up and produce it.

The droppod panels are simple to glue on an assembled droppod. They fit over the GW doors.

The Wolf rhino kit, I just wouldnt make the front panel, the side doors or the top hatch difficult to remove (little bit of glue, not a rock solid bond). Our stuff fits in the spots perfectly.



fett14622 said:


> These guys make very good products. Fast shipping. I recommend them. :good:


Thanks! We are always looking to add customer photos to our gallery, make sure they are nice though as you will be seen by many fans 



Talos said:


> Looks great makes me almost want to start a sally's army so I can use some of this stuff.
> Will keep checking the updates incase you do any Blood angels or flesh tearers stuff.


We are debating this.. flesh tearers would be easy, but Blood Angels icon is pretty unique and I am not sure if we can pull it off..


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Well just flesh tearers would be great. As GW removed the Flesh tearers shoulder pads from there bit section and the thought of freehanding saw blades on all my Marines is worrying


----------



## chapterhousestudios (Jun 24, 2009)

I dont think that will be a problem, its just a matter of time and labor to do it. If this new free-lance sculptor works out, then its coming sooner then later.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Any chance of Imperial fist stuff comming up in the future?, Painting yellow is irritating enough without freehanding the symbols


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Talos said:


> Well just flesh tearers would be great. As GW removed the Flesh tearers shoulder pads from there bit section and the thought of freehanding saw blades on all my Marines is worrying


I would buy a metric shitton of these for my Flesh Tearers. I only have 20 or so of the metal GW ones left. Also, Rhino/Land Raider bits specific to the Tearers would be too awesome for words.


----------



## chapterhousestudios (Jun 24, 2009)

neilbatte said:


> Any chance of Imperial fist stuff comming up in the future?, Painting yellow is irritating enough without freehanding the symbols


Neil, we have these for sale on our site...look below, I call them burning fist, the smaller one is power armor the larger one is terminator size. We will be releasing icons and rhino kits in the near future (1-2 months).





Katie Drake said:


> I would buy a metric shitton of these for my Flesh Tearers. I only have 20 or so of the metal GW ones left. Also, Rhino/Land Raider bits specific to the Tearers would be too awesome for words.


People seem to have a hard-on for fleshtearers, I hope we get some sculpting help soon so we can release some 

Take a look at the "Howling Griffons" space marine pad below, we just finished the mold and its in production


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

chapterhousestudios said:


> People seem to have a hard-on for fleshtearers, I hope we get some sculpting help soon so we can release some


Hey, they're my favorite Marine Chapter. What do you expect? 

Let's hope you get some help soon.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

fett14622 said:


> These guys make very good products. Fast shipping. I recommend them. :good:


Can I ask where you got that head from? Is it a conversion from the warhammer champion helm or is it available on something?


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

that head is a regular marine helmet with the plume from a dire avengers exarch trimmed down and glued on 

these guys have some good stuff, looking to order soon.

M


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Any chance you will be makeing any Death Guard upgrade parts? BTW your products look awsome i will be refering your site to my gameing club friends.:drinks:


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Kewl, I was just sitting here putting togeather my Salamanders sturnguard thinking how I am going to do up the Landraider  
They look nice!


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Pre Heresy bits in general would be met with open arms


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

the.alleycat.uk said:


> Can I ask where you got that head from? Is it a conversion from the warhammer champion helm or is it available on something?





magician847 said:


> that head is a regular marine helmet with the plume from a dire avengers exarch trimmed down and glued on
> 
> these guys have some good stuff, looking to order soon.
> 
> M


*you are both wrong. :biggrin: that mini is the limited edition Vet. Sgt. I use him as my Captain.*


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

where/when was this guy available? I really don't think i've seen him before and that is, to say the least, unusual... ;p


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

the.alleycat.uk said:


> where/when was this guy available? I really don't think i've seen him before and that is, to say the least, unusual... ;p


He came out when the 4th edition Codex: Space Marines did. He was included in the Megaforce of the time, I believe.


----------



## chapterhousestudios (Jun 24, 2009)

Judas Masias said:


> Any chance you will be makeing any Death Guard upgrade parts? BTW your products look awsome i will be refering your site to my gameing club friends.:drinks:


Well Death guard have a pretty distcint icon, so I would be afraid to use that on anything since GW owns it.



Usaal said:


> Kewl, I was just sitting here putting togeather my Salamanders sturnguard thinking how I am going to do up the Landraider
> They look nice!


Thanks!



Concrete Hero said:


> Pre Heresy bits in general would be met with open arms


Trying and doing it


----------



## Ferik (Nov 5, 2008)

Just an idea but Power Armour Lightning Claws would be something to do since I always wanted to do Shrikes Wing back in 4th but there was no real affordible way of doing so at the time. 

Can do it now with the new SW box and convert by shaving off the wolf icons the claws in there which I have done for my Vanguard to represent my Shrikes Wing but would have been nice to have chapter specific claws.

Just my 2 bits though.


----------



## chapterhousestudios (Jun 24, 2009)

Ferik said:


> Just an idea but Power Armour Lightning Claws would be something to do since I always wanted to do Shrikes Wing back in 4th but there was no real affordible way of doing so at the time.
> 
> Can do it now with the new SW box and convert by shaving off the wolf icons the claws in there which I have done for my Vanguard to represent my Shrikes Wing but would have been nice to have chapter specific claws.
> 
> Just my 2 bits though.


Not a bad idea... have a standard pair of claws, then when we want to do a specific chapter we sculpt up some chapter relevant bits on the Claw "Template".


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> If peeps are making requests, hows about some Iron Hands shit. As, for some reason GW have totally forgotten about them, what with them being a 1st Founding legion and all.

>> Just had a look at some stuff on yer website, and have to say, simply awesome mate.


----------



## chapterhousestudios (Jun 24, 2009)

Firewolf said:


> >> If peeps are making requests, hows about some Iron Hands shit. As, for some reason GW have totally forgotten about them, what with them being a 1st Founding legion and all.
> 
> >> Just had a look at some stuff on yer website, and have to say, simply awesome mate.


We have been considering that chapter for a while, we just need to be able to create an icon similiar enough to the real GW icon while being acceptable to players as well, but we cant copy the GW one straight on... its a tricky thing.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

It's pretty similar to the Imperial and Crimson Fist symbols, just a little spikier... kinda, anyway. :-/


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Don't the Iron Hands have their own upgrade pack anyway?


----------



## Ferik (Nov 5, 2008)

Just anouther idea to throw your way (knew I had more)
Combi-Flamers! would save chopping up bits to do the conversion which is a problem if you also need Flamers as well speaking of which Heavy Flamers for Marines would be nice too.
Also on anouther note various cloak designs would be cool too (since I am pretty useless with putty at least) and this would be a great way to make models even more eye catching.

Anyways my 2 cents perhaps I will have more ideas later.


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

Ferik said:


> Just anouther idea to throw your way (knew I had more)
> Combi-Flamers! would save chopping up bits to do the conversion which is a problem if you also need Flamers as well speaking of which Heavy Flamers for Marines would be nice too.
> Also on anouther note various cloak designs would be cool too (since I am pretty useless with putty at least) and this would be a great way to make models even more eye catching.
> 
> Anyways my 2 cents perhaps I will have more ideas later.




Great ideask:

good job:good:


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Ferik said:


> Just anouther idea to throw your way (knew I had more)
> Combi-Flamers! would save chopping up bits to do the conversion which is a problem if you also need Flamers as well speaking of which Heavy Flamers for Marines would be nice too.
> Also on anouther note various cloak designs would be cool too (since I am pretty useless with putty at least) and this would be a great way to make models even more eye catching.
> 
> Anyways my 2 cents perhaps I will have more ideas later.


I second the request for combi-flamers. It's stupid that GW hasn't made them in any of their kits.


----------



## Wulfric_Nick (Oct 27, 2009)

Any chance for Pre-Heresy Legion of the Damned shoulders? And a Rhino Kit for them too would be Awesome... specially considering I collected them when they had a Rule book, but I don't think they had any specific kits for them!

Considering the new range coming out soon [looks like only Marines though... but who knows...] They are going to get very popular again!


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

The legion of the damned is not a pre-eresy chapter, only the original legion (and the second founding ones) use the older marks of armour. The legion of the damned is a 21st founding's legion (ex Fire Hawks, 936.M41).


----------



## Wulfric_Nick (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, that sounds about right... I haven't read up much about them in ages, But i always had the feeling that there was a Pre-heresy chapter of LotD... I am willing to admit to being wrong however.


----------



## chapterhousestudios (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry, no pre-heresy Legion of the Damned, wouldnt be very fluffy.

I am working on a novel idea of combi-weapons. I think it will be great for players but I have to nail it down and make sure it will work.

Nick


----------



## Pyriel (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, I´ll actually be doing at least one rhino and/or land raider door with the legion of the damned theme as well as a shoulder pad. 
As for the rest, who knows, if I get good enough concept art to work on then why not.

Oh yes, my manners. 
I´m the sculptor, co owner and Nicks partner at Chapterhouse.


----------



## Wulfric_Nick (Oct 27, 2009)

*Cheers Happily*

Thanks! And great to hear that Pyriel! You will satisfy many many people 
Me definately inclusive!


----------



## stewartjohn (Mar 10, 2009)

any updates on the predator front armour or the mk2 to mk1 rhino conversion kits?


----------



## chapterhousestudios (Jun 24, 2009)

stewartjohn said:


> any updates on the predator front armour or the mk2 to mk1 rhino conversion kits?


Both sets have been rendered and are soon to be sent off for printing as well as molding. I am just waiting for the printing companies to get with me.

Alse here is a photo of our new Howling Griffon shoulder pad, I got the finished photo from our painter today. Also is a painted shot of our newest Salamander Thunder Hammer. The Griffon pad is on the website for sale now and the hammer will be tonight.


----------



## KingDeath (Nov 18, 2008)

Some grey knights stuff would be cool. Converting normal marines into knights is a bitch atm and using the excelent, but rather limited, range of GW metal miniatures is a bit boring after the 3. squad...


----------



## Pyriel (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, dont worry, there will be adequate stuff done in due time. Hang in there...or give me a time machine


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Must admit i wasn't a fan of the 1st Salamander TH, but the new one and the generic imperial one are pressing my buttons.

Don't suppose you have any pics of them in use on a mini? I think i'll be asking santa for a bag of hammers this year!


----------



## chapterhousestudios (Jun 24, 2009)

I guess we will have to do that, look in the gallery for upcoming shots. (the chaplain special character kit does have the hammer in his hand on our front page)


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

hey, great work guys, keep it up. i m gonna have to pick up some stuff soon


----------



## R.J (Apr 13, 2011)

Great Work
What I would love to see: MK1 Rhino/Land Raider, Pre Heresy Thousand Sons Upgrade Kit
Kits for the other Legions might be nice too.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Wow.. major threadliche... Guess you don't know they're currently in a court battle with GW because of chapterhouses blatent Ip theft from Gw.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Truly, R.J. is a devotee of Nurgle, trained in the black arts of the Plaguefather's Rot...


----------



## chapterhousestudios (Jun 24, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Wow.. major threadliche... Guess you don't know they're currently in a court battle with GW because of chapterhouses blatent Ip theft from Gw.


That is why we have Winston and Strawn defending us, they believe everyone has a right to defense against accusations based off of the facts and not who has the most money.

BTW Liable (stating false statements that can harm another party) can get you a court date as much as IP protections.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

chapterhousestudios said:


> BTW Liable (stating false statements that can harm another party) can get you a court date as much as IP protections.


Do you mean Libel? Because 'Liable' really isn't a word someone should be worried about being sued over.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

You do realize that you jokers are profiting off GW's work, ideas, and sculpts, right? I merely ask for clarification, because you seem to have a bad case of selective deafness.

Also,


> BTW Liable (stating false statements that can harm another party) can get you a court date as much as IP protections.


Are you really threatening someone in a passive-aggressive way for calling you out? Really?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> Do you mean Libel? Because 'Liable' really isn't a word someone should be worried about being sued over.



Only it isn't libel when its true. 

Also, i'd look up your legal libel definitions chapterhouse.. Threatening people really isn't going to help your case.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I'd imagine your lawyers probably wouldn't be too happy about you discussing the case _at all _to be honest.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

chapterhousestudios said:


> That is why we have Winston and Strawn defending us, they believe everyone has a right to defense against accusations based off of the facts and not who has the most money.
> 
> BTW Liable (stating false statements that can harm another party) can get you a court date as much as IP protections.


I fucking lol'd. Exactly how naive are you?

Also - based off the facts; you produced exact copies, if not recasts of GW kits, using their name to sell your own.

Be prepared to fork out BARE cash.

"Hi, we're not endorsed by Games Workshop - however, here are our direct replacement parts".


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

chapterhousestudios said:


> That is why we have Winston and Strawn defending us, they believe everyone has a right to defense against accusations based off of the facts and not who has the most money.
> 
> BTW Liable (stating false statements that can harm another party) can get you a court date as much as IP protections.


You might want to check your definitions before posting, spell check will noly spell it correctly, not make up for your brain failure. Liable != Libel. 

But lets pretend you wrote Libel, that would be defamation of character.

You make low quality knock off GW parts. Hmm, it has to be untrue to be libel so that's fine. 

You are getting sued by GW for not following incredibly simple IP laws, IP laws that a hundred other companies have no problem following. This makes you either A) Retarded or B) Trying to make a stand for the common man against the oppressive nature of the current IP laws and the stifling of free creative commerce. If I was generous I would say a little from Column A, a little from Column B. But i'm not generous, Column A all the way. Again, has to be untrue to be libel, it would have to make people think less of you than they already do, which would be impossible. 

So how did you motion to dismiss the case go then?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

In other words, try and sue us for libel if you want... We'll just laugh all the way to the bank with the massive compensation you'll have to pay us and enjoy the sound of our solid gold dice rolling over our platinum gaming tables.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Holy shit when did this thread come back? There knock off products burn my Forgeworld Spooning body.


----------



## Uncle Nurgle (Jun 26, 2008)

I just need to laugh at this, as I'm fairly sure a large part of ChapterHouse's intentions has been to gel with the internet communities, to increase its customer base and also for support for its ongoing legal case, you know do what GW never has done.

Well of course, that was until now. FYI it doesn't look professional to take part in internet flaming.

Way to misjudge a comment, personally I'd let someone else handle the marketing from now on, as that was a mistake...a funny one....but a mistake.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

It's the latest in a long chain.

FYI: Your products suck and are more overpriced than GW's. The closest you've come to a decent, good-looking product is that Mk I Rhino kit, and even that's a direct copy of the original model in terms of look. No idea where you're pulling your prices from, though.


----------

